# help w/different year model TCRs?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

In looking into buying a used Giant, I'm having some problems figuring out different model years/features. Is it right that the advanced was introduced in 2004 in T-Mobile colors and the 2005 was different in being T800 carbon fiber? Is there any way to tell the difference between a 2004 T-Mobile and a 2005? There doesn't seem to be any markings on the frame?

Thanks-it's confusing trying to sort out all these differences (looks also like the Comp went from having the same geometry to a more upright one sometime around 2006--headtubes longer? is that right?)


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> In looking into buying a used Giant, I'm having some problems figuring out different model years/features. Is it right that the advanced was introduced in 2004 in T-Mobile colors and the 2005 was different in being T800 carbon fiber? Is there any way to tell the difference between a 2004 T-Mobile and a 2005? There doesn't seem to be any markings on the frame?
> 
> Thanks-it's confusing trying to sort out all these differences (looks also like the Comp went from having the same geometry to a more upright one sometime around 2006--headtubes longer? is that right?)



The first TCR Advanced in T- Mobile colours was launched for 2005 (but ridden in the 2004 pro tours by the T -Mobile team). The TCR Advanced has always been made of T-800 fibres. That's the main difference between the Advanced and the Comp. A TCR comp with the same colour scheme was also introduced in certain markets and this was made T-700 fibres. The way to tell the difference between an Advanced and a Comp with the same T-Mobile colours is to look at the seat tube. The TCR Advanced has a wheel arch to accomodate the rear wheel, the Comp does not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The 2003-2004's have a very short rear triangle. 2003's have the blue and silver decals, the 2004's are gold and silver. I have a 2004. In 2005, they lengthened the rear triangle by quite a bit. The older one's have a cutout in the seat tube that a 23C tire barely clears. The difference is pretty obvious if you look for it. FYI.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

It is confusing. I have seen more than my fair share of T-Mobile TCR's being sold as the Advanced when they are not, especially on ebay. I own the T-Mobile TCR comp and was purchased as such but needed clarification from this forum after even a Giant Dealer told me it was the Advanced. No wheel arch on my bike. Either way both are great bikes. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it all over again.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

thanks for the help--it's surprising the company makes team frames on different models with no clear indication of the difference. On Giant's archive website it looks like some early 05 advanced frames aren't T800 (at least they don't make a deal about that until late 2005). Confusing...is there a source with reliable weights for these frames? Weight weenies listings only go to about 2004. Thanks again.


----------

